# Scope Ring Lapping vs Bedding



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

It seems that the potential variations in installation of rail and rings would made scope ring lapping required every time the rings or rails are moved or adjusted.

Wouldn't bedding of the scope in the rings be better? Re-bedding may be required, but at least it's not a permanent change to the metal.


----------



## Thumper (Dec 15, 2009)

Never heard of "bedding" a scope, but lapping would serve two purposes.  First, the 1" or 30mm bar would align the rings correctly; no twisted or bent tube with the twist lock rings.  Second, the lapping would remove the little burrs inside the rings that leave the ring marks found on most scopes.  There might be a small down side to lapping though.  It could be possible that those little rough edges help hold the scope, preventing it from slipping.  If you remove them, which is recommended, you'd have to be sure to tighten the rings to specs, or tight enough to prevent scope slippage.  Somewhere I've read the recommendation of a small spot of thread lock inside each ring to prevent this.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 15, 2009)

If you are going to do it yourself and want to do it right:

http://www.advancedoutdoors.net/SAT.htm

http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.c...atalog.asp?family=ring-alignment-lapping-kits

I prefer the SAT over wheeler's version for ring alignment, but either work.

I use the SAT because I can use the laser to diagnose problems with base to bore alignment and base to base alignment.

Watch Wheeler's video's and there are some good ones on youtube.

You *can* do it by hand and eye and the vast majority of the time it'll do the job. But if there is a problem, you'll never find it and can waste time and money. 

If you do one scope every couple of years, have a gunsmith do it. But if you're like me and fool around with different scopes just because you lack any better sense. The tools start to make pay off (well sort of (maybe a little (ok not really, but I NEED them))).


----------



## dbodkin (Dec 15, 2009)

Try a  DedNutz scope mounting system. No need to lap them...


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

This is an example of a bedding technique I found.

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/scopebedding.html


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

dbodkin said:


> Try a  DedNutz scope mounting system. No need to lap them...



I've got one here staring me in the face - no scope yet, but should be in this week. This is what got me thinking about the whole process.

Also, you answered my other post re the DNZ, thanks:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=456229


----------



## ScottD (Dec 15, 2009)

Some Benchrest shooters bed scope rings and some lap scope rings - some do both.

What do most of us do?

We just put the scope in the rings and tighten it down.

If the rings are of decent quality, I do not think that either lapping or bedding does much of anything.  The outer tube of a scope might be in some small amount of bind, but as long as everything is tight and nothing is moving - should be good.  If you think that lapping rings makes a scope work better I would be interested to hear the mechanics of why.  If anything, I would think that the coefficient of thermal expansion difference between a scope tube vs a steel action would put the scope in a bind anyway.

I do have one scope that is 'super-glued" into the rings - only because it's a heavy nightforce scope in aluminum rings and kept sliding under recoil.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> If you are going to do it yourself and want to do it right:
> 
> http://www.advancedoutdoors.net/SAT.htm
> 
> ...



That SAT alignment tool is verrrry interesting. You just had to go and show me that - another wish list item.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 15, 2009)

GrouseHiker said:


> That SAT alignment tool is verrrry interesting. You just had to go and show me that - another wish list item.



 A smiley we're missing is one with empty pockets....


----------



## Hammack (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm with Scott, I have just never seen an improvement from lapping scope rings.  The last set of rings I used were the burris signature rings, and with the inserts there was no need to lap them anyway.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> If you are going to do it yourself and want to do it right:.



Those alignment tools got me thinking. Based on their function, it appears the scope installer can tweak the position and alignment of the components as the screws are tightened. If that's true, and someone (without the tools) installs rings that are not properly aligned, lapping could screw up a perfectly good set of scope rings.

This may also answer my original question of whether or not installation of the lapped rings is repeatable if the scope mount is adjusted. With the tools, it should be possible to reinstall lapped rings in the original, aligned configuration.

Of course that doesn't mean I'll be spending $100 for the alignment set and $50 for the lapping kit - yet.


----------



## GrouseHiker (Dec 15, 2009)

Hammack said:


> I'm with Scott, I have just never seen an improvement from lapping scope rings.  The last set of rings I used were the burris signature rings, and with the inserts there was no need to lap them anyway.



I'm thinking in most cases the scope gets installed and the gun shoots fine. It's those other cases like the hand-me-down, scoped 30-30 I've got that won't seem to shoot a pattern. Maybe with one like that I need to go back and check the scope mount, etc.

Also, the danger of doing the lapping job wrong is a good reason to approach it very carefully.


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 15, 2009)

Lapping is done to correct for the slight errors in alignment and tolerances that happen. All the mfc try to do it right, but even so there are variances involved in any process. On a good day they cancel out. But sometimes they "stack" and you end up with a problem.

If you have rings that line up per the alignment tools, I normally wouldn't lap them. And if they show a major misalignment, I would use different rings or find out if there is a problem with the base mounting holes in the receiver or with the base(s).

With a small misalignment, lapping allows the scope to fit like it should.

Like any tool or procedure, you use as appropriate.

Adjusting the reticule should be to correct for bullet trajectory and your barrel's behavior, not to correct for sloppy installation.


----------

